# My "temporary" home set up.



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

Took the love of my life home to strip her down...!!🤣, needed a good bit of resto.

My early '90s Rancilio z11 2 group lever, the lockdown has given me the opportunity to take the old girl home and give her a spruce up. The pipework and boiler were stripped out and descaled, frame steam cleaned and touched up where necessary, gas pipework resealed and tested, new piezo igniter, stainless rebrushed, new group head seals and the side panels refinished in a deep red metallic powder coat. Unfortunately the boss lady says she's too big for the kitchen, now currently resides in my home office, along with a San Marco Sm90 grinder until the shop is open again... Needless to say, I spend a lot of time in the office...coffee anyone? 😁


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Stunning!

Would love to know how you plumbed it in in the office!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

Using an old flojet pump and a 19 litre water cooler bottle! Working well, although switching on the boiler to 2 makes the lights dim a bit and the meter downstairs blinks like crazy 😁. I find she runs nicely on butane although heats the office to around 35°c. Pulls amazing shots though 👍.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

That was going to be my next question, how are you powering it, I'm assuming it pulls more than the usual 3kw max you'd have on any normal domestic device? Maybe not though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

Its info plate states 2700 watts, 220v since it was originally shipped over from Italy, although I've been told the change to UK 240v doesn't make any real difference. Being a 2 group means a smaller boiler and element I guess, still thirsty enough to make the meter whizz away for a while.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

2/7kw, even with it multiplied by 1.21 (240./220 =1.1 and 1.1Xvoltage 1.1xcurrent =1.21) it's not far off the 13amp of a normal domestic socket.


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

Thank goodness for the gas option, I do think it's rather powerful for the domestic circuitry. I can start her off on electric and once the anti-vac valve shuts I flick over onto gas.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow how do you move that


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

With great difficulty! 😄. With an empty boiler it still weighs around 70kg, don't make them like that anymore. Definitely a very cautious 2 man lift.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Today I learned that there are coffee machines that run on gas. Is that a common thing? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

For ages I was intrigued how the gas ones worked, imagining some sort of burner in a contained vessel in the boiler complete with flue etc. Then I saw arrangements of what is in essence a pipe with holes that sits beneath the boiler.


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

Exactly what it is Andy. Runs the same way the old household gas boilers used to, a simple gas valve and piezo igniter and a drilled pipe below the cylinder. It takes a lot longer to get up to pressure from cold when on the gas, but heats the cup warmer a lot better than when on electric, you just need to remember to use it in a well ventilated area. There have been dual fuel coffee machines since the early '50s as far as I can gather. Some of the early Gaggia and Faema models are highly collectable, beautiful machines tho.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Cant wait to see her stripped down 😏😂


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

Been there done that I'm afraid. Stripped it down within the first few days of lockdown, managed to get the side panels done two days before, looking back I should have taken a few before and after pics. My old San Marco SM90 (1988) is getting the same treatment once we return to some sort of normality, at the moment it's a sort of Austin Allegro beige and brown combination 😁.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice I love these older machines


----------

